# Working the outlaw



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

i found some old pictures of outlaw when we first got him back..after he was bought then sat and basicly was ruined by the lady then when we started using him again 
















the girl riding is not me..she is a friend of mine that goes to the same ranch


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

oh my!!! so sorry for the stretch!! i totally forgot to resize them So So sorry


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

*August 29,2010*
Went out with sydney today and rode outlaw some..i tried him out in a hackamore today and shocker..he did amazingly well ..after some minor disagreements and head tossing he finally settled in i even took him through poles...at a canter and he worked solely off my leg with minro help from my hands. Then syd hoped on him and i got on her boy gambit and OMG what a difference even though they are both arabs gamby is bigger and has a uh longer? stride thhen outlaw.. more like a quarter horse i guess.. but it was so weird lol. 
But he did amazingly well so im going to be riding in this hackamore from now on..


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

*Sept 2,2010*
Went out and worked outlaw again today.Hehe i had a bit of playful fun with him at first.. it was aloha day at school today and i ahd a lai on me that i put around his neck.. the lady out there who takes care of the horses took some pictures... he even gave me a kiss for one :].Anyways we started off with a bit of ground work..i.e back up on command...trot stop by voice command, and some desensitizing. Then i saddled up and got on. We worked on a whole lot of transitions.. i.e walk trot woah walk woah trot circle woah walk and so on.. just tried to keep it interesting and him on his toes. Then did some figure 8's and back up work. He was really good today. Also he got a bath :]


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

on a side note i finally got around to asking and outlaw is 11


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

*September 9,2010*
Went out and had an awsome collection lesson with outlaw. He picked up his leads every time and was flexing really well. Even though there was a spooky gate knocked over at one end of the arena. He was awsome! he deffinately made my week.day better :] pictures later gotta go take a shower :]


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

yesterdays pictures








after the work out


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

*Sept 16,2010*
Went out today and had a long line lesson. It was outlaws first time but he did awsomely!! He gave to them and dropped his head and i even got a nice sloooow jog from him. I was scared to death to canter him in just the snaffle but my trainer persisted and low and behold outlaw gave me another magical surprise!He cantered slow and dropped his head! I also think hes dropping some weight! yay!! Buut i realised why i like the hackamore so much better on him lol he doesn't chomp at the bit or throw his head around! it was driving me nuts! here are some pics from tonight


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

*Sept 23,2010*
Had another lesson today on outlaw. We had a different trainer today and i deffinately like her more then our usual one who always asks for more speed. Today we just worked on keeping their minds buisy while also getting them soft and responsive to us. Outlaw was quite the hot head today and jsut wanted to canter so the excerises she had us doing were a great help :] . also learned new things to work on to get his head down more. Our 4th trainer (the one i haven't met yet) is also coming back monday i believe and it will be interesting. hehe


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

*Sept 27,2010*
Went out today. Started out today with riverbend and put her in draw reins for the first time she was very good!! Worked her for a good half hour then went and got outlaw for his draw rein ride. He was very pushy and wanted to just run so we worked alot on slow and steady and dropping his head. He finally relaxed so i stopped him loossened(sp?) his cinch and waited for the rest of the girls to get tacked up cause i was leading a trail ride. Well my BO insisted i rodeoutlaw with the draw reins and snaffle on the trail ride.... WORST IDEA EVER!! He was crazy kept taking off and to make matters worse 2 of the girls' dad was there and kept trying to act like he knew all. I finally got outlaw semi calm and we got back to the ranch before i knocked the fathers head off his shoulders. All in all outlaw was a brat and riverbend was a saint haha weird. Gymkhana is in 2 weeks though so im hoping for the best


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

*Sept 30,2010*
Had another lesson today with outlaw. Brianna,leslie and lauren were also in it with me. Anyways before the lesson we did some circling and flexing to warm-up and lauren took some pictures. Then we did some walk/trot,canter/walk/canter/trot work with circles mixed in. Then my trainer wanted us to work on flying lead changes...that is when the fun started. Outlaw had been being amazing behaving really well till this happened. When i asked him for the canter he immediately took off to a full blown run and i had to use a one rein stop on him.. i asked again and this time he was still going faster then i wanted but also head tossing throwing his head up and barely missing my face. So imade him trot it and then asked again this time he did it but was still going to fast so i slowed him down and kept him at a trot the rest of the night. I also only have 1 more lesson and 3 days total to ride him to get him ready for gymkhana. As those are the only days i can get out there but he is doing pretty well so far, we are still going to stay slow at gymkhana and im going to bring an extra bridle with an actual bit incase he decides to act up in the hackamore at the show. 
We will be there the night before so i will walk him arounf and get him used to the arena and the area then so its not so new to him.
ANyways here are some pics from tonight you can see where hes behaving and where he starts being a punk.
before the ride brianna and trigger outlaw and i..haha yes we really are that much shorter both horses are arabs outlaw is 14-14.2 








i wasnt doing the barrel patterns just trotting and loping while getting him to bend and give in figure 8's for a warm up








































when it started goin bad lol 
















OHH and just for laughs another sad pic my boy is shorter than our 1 1/2 yr old filly missfire(missy) also an arabian
and yes they are standing on fairly even ground


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

*Oct 2,2010*
We had the 2nd fundraiser yesterday so i only got to work with outlaw for about an hour after all the trail rides and stuff. He was being a brat so we did lots of circles and transitions and figure eights to keep him focused on me. He was listening pretty well except for trying to race sydney who was working nuggy for our BO. Other then that he was being really good. We have gymkhana in 6 days and im suuuper excited! Hopefully we bring home some ribbons :]


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

*Oct 4,2010*
Went out and worked outlaw again today it rained the first 10 mins i got there so i had jsut planned on lunging him and doing some in hand work but then it stopped so i grabbed him and saddled up. It was quite windy so i thought he was going to be a brat but of course he surprised me again today. He did really well we worked on stopping ALOT today he was donig really well dropping his head and not trying to run off he was a bit looky but i expected that because of the weather. So i have 1 more day to work him ,thursday, then friday we are trailering early to the fairgrounds then gymkhana on saturday :]
pictures in next post


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

he even showed off his roll backs


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

*Oct 8 & 9,2010*
*Friday the 8th*
Day before gymkhana. So we went out early had a lesson and washed most the horses that were going. Then while we were waiting for our BOs husband so we could load up we were all just hangin out having fun it was a blast. Then we loaded up and head off to the fairgrounds and got the horses settled it then went out for food and came back to set up mine lauren and briannas bed in the camper part of the horse trailer we ended up FREEZING and huddling otgether haha .
*Oct 9 Gymkhana day*
We got up at around 5:30 went and fed the horses waited till about 6:30 then went and got the horses out to work them a bit in long reins(something our BO has been making us do atleast 2 times a week) and then in their normal bridles outlaw wa being insanely good. Abit jumpy and looky but that was to be expected it was only his 2nd time out their and the first time the girl should not have been on him . he ened up throwing her into a fence cause she couldnt stop him. He was stopping wonderfully for me and then standing after for me to wave to the judge then prance out all proud of himself hah.
Before gymkhana had even started though a friend of ours had a horrible accident, she was warming up when her horse slipped and broke her back leg up by her hip completely in half ... she had to be pts .. RIP Cutie ..


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

on a side note i am going to be completely restarting outlaw from a snaffle bit becasue although he stopped amazingly well it did take some muscle and i would rather get him stopping nicely off less pressure.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

*Oct 11,2010*
Went out and worked outlaw in the snaffle today. At first he wanted to run off but he quickly relaxed and was working really well flexing at the poll and his head was down most the time (big thing since normally he looks like a giraffe):]. He surprised me so much i had just planned on doing all trot work and walk work because i thought he was going to be a demon and keep taking off but he didn't soo i cantered him a bit and practiced stopping which he did great on!! he even started really getting his hind end up under him :]. He was over all really good in the snaffle and surprised me heaps :]


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

*Oct 15,2010*
Worked outlaw in the snaffle again worked on getting him soft and turning wiht his hind end rather on the forehand. He did really well but is still nervous at certain times. He is doing really well though trying his heart out and seems much more relaxed in the snaffle then he was in the hack or any other bridle i have seen on him. also worked with a different trainer who helped us getting him really on the hind end and picking up his shoulder rather then dropping it. 
*Oct 16,2010*
Went out early to work outlaw and another horse. My friend megan who has never ridden before came out with me so i put her up on bosco one of the easiest most lazy horses out there and she did GREAT then when i was done with outlaw i hoped on bosco to work on his cues as he is rusty since he's used to beginners and getting his own way. we had some battles but he did good. Then i went and bathed outlaw and finished up my chores while he was drying


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

*Oct 17,2010*
Went out with my BO and friend sydney for an endurance ride last night. We had a fun time haha our first one in about a year now. Well we were almost home about 2 1/2 miles into the 4 mile ride when we realised that the dog (fiona) had gone poof. So we had to back track well while back tracking , our BO had gone on ahead because syd and i were having issues with out badly mannered horses so we were doing some fun walking excersises when we look up and our BO stops dead and spins around fast and comes cantering back to us. Well turns out there was a HUGE mohave green that struck at dark nugget(her horse) and we were super lucky that we were so far back. 
Fiona ended up back at the barn -_- but it was still a fun interesting ride lol


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

*oct 25,2010*
So its been a little over a week since i gt out to ride outlaw with homecoming and powderpuff it was just a very busy week. Well i finally got out to ride and i was expecting a pain in the rear end overly energetic arabian lol . What did i get a very good boy is what! i was super surprised he did't try to take off or anything he even western pleasure jogged for a bit he was very good. He has come such a long way.. he has learned to give to pressure the second he feels it he drops his head its awsome im very proud of him.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

*Oct 28,2010*
Went out again today and worked on turning today he started to use his hind end way more and towards the end stopped dropping his shoulder as much. He was being super good. Also found my ribbon pair partner haha.. my friend lauren who is riding riverbend and i were practicing today and our horses have almost the same gates and stay together pretty well cause riv is in love with outlaw :] . Also i will probably be riding outlaw in the christmas parade this year as well :] He is deffiantely getting in better shape i am so happpy i have pictures and videos of him working today but i lost my camera cord so i have to get my moms laptop lol


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

here are the pictures from last friday. 
him being a brat 








trotting 








cantering he was a bit hard to turn today but was still trying his best.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

so i have switched to the fullcheek snaffle just to see if he prefers it. I have been working really hard on his stop and it is deffiantely paying off. Everyone at our last gymkhana commented on how they were scared to death of how fast i was letting him go that he wouldnt stop but quickly saw that i had compete control over him. It deffiantely made my day :] He got me a 23 on barrels and we placed in all but i think 1 or 2 patterns he even hauled butt in hurry scurry :} i love my boy he is coming so far. now we just have to work on being able to compete in the snaffle :]


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

* December 16,2010*
Ok so an update from the past month or so. Outlaw did not work better in the full cheek instead worse so we are sticking with the Dring. We had the november gymkhana which he did really well in i was very proud. I am switching trainers officially. Although i am now out of riding for some time. I injured my back and am not allowed to ride so i will be doing TONS of ground work and solidifying outlaws stop and voice commands and playing with him teaching him tricks and such. He is currently in pretty good shape :] and hopeully i can keep him this way even though i wont be riding him.


----------

